# Fishing rod



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Who would like to see a fishing rod being built? I have a few days off now and could snap some shots of every step I take to build one. I think I have a blank that I could build for crappie downstairs.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Absolutely. We have heard good things about your rods. Do you make a 2 piece 10-12' crappie rod?


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes I have made them in the past but I'm just going to stick with the parts I have on hand for this project. Matter of fact I'll dig out some stuff now just to see what I can make.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That would be neat to see develop... Thanks CountryKat.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

OK I was going through all my parts downstairs and came across a blank that I was going to build almost 3 years ago and completely forgot about. This will be a treat for you and me. It is a salmon/steelhead 2 pc that I was going to make for catfishing the reservoirs around Lima. :B 

Here is the blank. 
Forecast SH 1026-2
12 - 25lb line
3/4 - 1 1/2 oz 
8' 6"
RX6 graphite
Gloss charcoal 










First thing is to make sure ya have all the right parts, and I do.  

The rear handle is 13 1/2" long. Reel seat is 17mm. The foregrip is 2 1/2".










The guides are Forecast ceramic AluOxide. Not the best quality but I didn't have any Fuji on hand. Sizes are 25 down thru 8. 25 being the largest.










The amount of guides may vary but I set out 9 + tip just for the purpose of the picture.


Next step is to get the handle fit to the blank. In this case it will take about 1 - 2 hours because of the length. It's not very fun when you bust a handle half way through the project, so patience is key. 

This will be a work in progress so I will post some more pictures during the fitting process and the finished handle. I have to wait until the wife gets home to take a few pictures of work in progress.

Stay tuned!!


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Next thing you gotta do is ream the handle to fit the blank. I use some home made reamers made from old blanks and glued on grit. This is pretty time consuming and messy.









1hr 45min later here is the fit handle









Mix up some epoxy and glue it in place. Just make sure it's in the right place!! 











Next is the reel seat. Make sure your arbors are exactly spaced and the right height otherwise your seat will be crooked.










WhaLa, 1 finished handle. 









Set it off to the side for 24 - 48 hrs to let it cure. 

There were a number of things I had to do in between every picture. I could not possibly post a picture of everything I did, but it will give you an idea. 

What ya think so far.

Next is the guides. That can get a little tricky and aggrevating.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok, I'm ready to wrap the guides. You pick the color. I have them all against the blank so you can get an idea. I have never used the yellow on the charcoal, the white looks pretty good and the most common is the grey on charcoal. I am partial to the yellow but I'll leave it up to everyone else.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll start it off... YELLO!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah go on, use YELLOW, were watching intently here. pete


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

DITTO....... Yellow.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

This is cool. I'm thinkin' I'd like to try this sometime, but I've never seen it done before.

So far it looks like it' do-able.

Let me get some popcorn and watch this unfold...

Oh, I'd like yellow too.:G :T :T :F :B


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Pretty neat. Being that Jan's Netcraft is about 5 miles from my brothers house and I'm up in the Toledo area a lot. I can see me making that 10 - 12ft. slip bobber rod I have always thought about.

And, yep yellow.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The people are chanting yellow, yellow. Great pics of this by the way. Cool stuff.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad you like it. I have to go out and get some razors for this part cause the ones I have are too dull. I'll have to finish my coffee and then shovel the drive before I leave.


----------

